# Mick Walsh wins a big Ultra race on a CX-1..



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Just heard that Mick just won the Race Across Oregon Ultra race this past weekend...He rode 520-odd miles around the north part of Oregon in a time of 39hrs 20 minutes. Lots of vertical, too...it ain't flat round here. Nor was it cool..He said he couldn't keep food down after 200 miles and lost 11lbs while winning by a margin of about 2hrs 45 mins..

There are some pics on the RAO website...Mick with his CX-1 held over his head at the finish...How'd he do dat after a ride like that? ...Haven't talked to him yet, but he looks to have ridden with a Zipp disc and normal tall section front wheel and normal bars...Sunday it was over a hundred in the Dalles, Or...while Mick was climbing that last 15 mile long climb....Great job, Mick.

http://www.raceacrossoregon.com/


----------

